# Refined Socionics Test 2.0



## Kytaari (Mar 14, 2011)

The Mentor (EIE) 38% ILE, 38% LII, 44% SEI, 56% ESE, 35% SLE, 38% LSI, 44% IEI, 62% EIE, 44% SEE, 47% ESI, 35% ILI, 50% LIE, 41% IEE, 41% EII, 41% SLI and 50% LSE!






 EIEs are naturally animate and passionate and are skilled at generating liveliness and excitement. They believe that people need to be emotionally involved in life, not distant or indifferent to the important things that are happening.

EIEs often hold strong views about governance and social custom, though their beliefs stem from the interests of their close emotional relationships. EIEs like to involve people in interaction and create groups based around a shared experience. They tend to try to continually broaden these groups and engage people who seem to be on the sidelines.

What the heck? This isn't my type at all.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

The Analyst (LII)_53% ILE, 68% LII, 38% SEI, 29% ESE, 44% SLE, 44% LSI, 44% IEI, 38% EIE, 29% SEE, 38% ESI, 62% ILI, 47% LIE, 53% IEE, 53% EII, 44% SLI and 38% LSE! 

The LII is usually a conceptual thinker with clearly delineated views and ideologies. Unless life forces him to earn a living doing physical labor, the LII prefers to apply his analytical thinking skills to non-material aspects of things: planning organizational structures, developing ideas, analyzing data, and reaching conclusions. No matter what he does or where he works, the LII will have a distinct focus on clarifying thought and ways of looking at things.
​_​


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

> *The Analyst (LII)*
> 
> 56% ILE, 59% LII, 44% SEI, 50% ESE, 35% SLE, 41% LSI, 38% IEI, 44% EIE, 29% SEE, 26% ESI, 41% ILI, 44% LIE, 50% IEE, 44% EII, 41% SLI and 44% LSE!
> 
> The LII is usually a conceptual thinker with clearly delineated views and ideologies. Unless life forces him to earn a living doing physical labor, the LII prefers to apply his analytical thinking skills to non-material aspects of things: planning organizational structures, developing ideas, analyzing data, and reaching conclusions. No matter what he does or where he works, the LII will have a distinct focus on clarifying thought and ways of looking at things.


My real result is in my signature.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

*The Observer (ILI)*
44% ILE, 44% LII, 26% SEI, 18% ESE, 53% SLE, 47% LSI, 47% IEI, 44% EIE, 53% SEE, 47% ESI, 71% ILI, 62% LIE, 59% IEE, 35% EII, 44% SLI and 41% LSE!

ILIs often have well-developed imaginative abilities, frequently engaging in mental wanderings. They can spend a great deal of time simply thinking and may appear to live 'in their heads'. They can be prone to excessive daydreaming, creation of intricate inner worlds or universes, or considering the past or future. ILIs may even have novelistic tendencies with the ability to create intricate plots, characters and places. ILIs, however, are not necessarily inclined to share their imagination with others.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

*The Seeker (ILE)*
76% ILE, 47% LII, 53% SEI, 50% ESE, 59% SLE, 26% LSI, 50% IEI, 53% EIE, 50% SEE, 24% ESI, 35% ILI, 38% LIE, 74% IEE, 38% EII, 35% SLI and 32% LSE!

The ILE is typically a “big picture” kind of person, and tends to speak in generalizations about both people and things, omitting any details he deems mundane or uninteresting. He is acutely aware of what interests and what bores him. This leads him to always search for novelty and surprising things.

At any given moment, the ILE usually has a number of projects and/or skills that he is working on developing, and stays with these interests as long as he feels they have potential for growth. The ILE gets bored easily with rote tasks that do involve lots of repetition and little innovation, although he tolerates them if they are necessary to succeed in society.


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

The Craftsman (SLI)

SLIs are naturally good at knowing what kinds of activities and stimuli will produce which sensations and physical states in themselves and the people around them. They are highly sensitive to sensations of internal discomfort and dissonance, or when someone or something is aesthetically out of place.


They usually take quick action to remove the discomfort, dissonance, or misplacement so that things "feel right." They dislike it when others deny them of pleasurable material objects and can get quite possessive and territorial when claiming or re-claiming them.

_Close, but not quite right. This seems to be ISTP

I don't much care what other people do and am not particularly possessive or territorial.
_


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

*The Mediator (SEI)*

50% ILE, 56% LII, 62% SEI, 53% ESE, 41% SLE, 41% LSI, 56% IEI, 44% EIE,
41% SEE, 41% ESI, 38% ILI, 26% LIE, 53% IEE, 59% EII, 44% SLI and 35% LSE!

I don't fit the description for SEI and it only beat EII by three percent and it is my second highest score, so I'll use the info from it instead.

*The Empath (EII)*












EIIs have a strong personal value system and strive to embody their own ideals. EIIs are very attuned to the psychological atmosphere of interaction and to their own feelings towards people and things.

They treasure deep feelings of attachment and strive to deepen emotional bonds between people and harmonize relationships. When those people that the EII is close to suffer emotionally, the EII will do everything in her power to raise the emotional condition in the individual, often at the EII's expense.

*EIIs interact most favorably with LSEs*


_This is funny because I know someone who fits the LSE description to a T and even though we're opposites in a lot of ways, we somehow manage to get along._


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

The Psychologist (IEE)
65% ILE, 41% LII, 62% SEI, 59% ESE, 41% SLE, 21% LSI, 50% IEI, 56% EIE, 56% SEE, 26% ESI, 21% ILI, 24% LIE, 74% IEE, 53% EII, 29% SLI and 35% LSE










The IEE is particularly sensitive to and observant of manifestations of spontaneity, social awkwardness, and psychological compatibility or incompatibility. This comes from being able to perceive who people really are as well as their sensitivity to people's feelings and emotional state.

This sensitivity makes the IEE very choosy of social situations – whom to interact with, what group to hang out with, how much time to spend with which people, etc. IEEs are likely to vocally criticize social atmospheres that they regard as strained, stifling, or stilted. IEEs tend to comment a lot on people's personalities and social situations and share insights on possible causes of people's relationships, behavior, and life.

IEEs interact most favorably with SLIs


----------



## Procellis (Apr 4, 2012)

> The Observer (ILI)
> 
> 50% ILE, 68% LII, 26% SEI, 12% ESE, 41% SLE, 62% LSI, 53% IEI, 38% EIE, 29% SEE, 35% ESI, 79% ILI, 53% LIE, 35% IEE, 50% EII, 44% SLI and 29% LSE
> 
> ILIs often have well-developed imaginative abilities, frequently engaging in mental wanderings. They can spend a great deal of time simply thinking and may appear to live 'in their heads'. They can be prone to excessive daydreaming, creation of intricate inner worlds or universes, or considering the past or future. ILIs may even have novelistic tendencies with the ability to create intricate plots, characters and places. ILIs, however, are not necessarily inclined to share their imagination with others.


Was there ever any doubt!?


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

The Politician (SEE)_53% ILE, 32% LII, 59% SEI, 56% ESE, 59% SLE, 44% LSI, 44% IEI, 50% EIE, 65% SEE, 41% ESI, 24% ILI, 24% LIE, 50% IEE, 32% EII, 35% SLI and 38% LSE!_​





SEEs have a high awareness of their social surroundings and of the social influence or “weight” of different people. They are naturals at concentrating social attention on themselves or on anyone else they bring into the limelight. They rarely hesitate to take action in social situations.

SEEs have a very sharp understanding of people's attitude towards their suggestions, as well as their mood in general. The primary method of implementation for the SEE's goals is changing people's attitudes to be more in line with his own towards a certain objective.


----------

